# Nightmare Landlord



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

Since moving into our villa almost 10 months ago, we have faced many issues with our landlord and we are certainly not in good terms. 

To keep it short:
- He hasn't dealt with serious property maintenance issues. 
We have a serious leek from the roof, which caused damage to the property lat winter. It does't rain much in Dubai but last winter we got a few days of "heavy" rain. We were left for 5 months with a leaking roof, parts of our ceiling plaster had fallen the ceiling was rotten, covered in mould. I have video evidence of the water pouring through the ceiling. I warned the landlord by phone calls and messages but he didn't care until more rain got forecasted and he put a sheet of thin plastic over the roof as temporary repair. 

- He refused to pay for the AC maintenance when it broke down and we had to change a few parts at our own cost.

- Now it is *renewal time* !

Despite our terrible relationship (he hates me cause I've been complaining too much), we still want to renew. It is a 2-bed in Springs on a larger plot size. Unfortunately the rent increase calculator is not working at the moment. When I checked some time ago the 150,000 AED we paid for our first year was not supposed to be subject to any increase.

Anyway, he is asking for 10,000 AED increased, but has not given us the 90 days notice. We are 10 weeks away from the renewal date. He's saying he's given us "reasonable notice" so it doesn't matter, he can increase.

I refused his increase notice by email and mentioned that he should have given the 90 days notice and this is not valid. Now he's threatening of getting his lawyers involved. 

Planning to call RERA, to see what they say, but it looks like I'm going to have to go through the rent committee, judging by what other people have written. 

How can I force him to do the repairs on the roof? It is in his interest anyway... 

I think he's just doing this cause we don't get on well and want to cause us aggravation. This guy has 20 or 30 other properties according to the estate agent who let the villa to us..

Any advise?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You are correct. The landlord missed the 90 day deadline for notifying you of any rent changes. Legally there's nothing he can do now. Even if it was before the deadline, he can only legally increase the rent as per the rental calculator, but based on what you currently pay I'd be surprised if the legal rent increase could be any higher than 5%. 

Your best option is to remain calm. There's lots of information about RERA and rent increase regulations on this forum. Read through those threads and then email the landlord and point out these regulations. Don't antagonize him. He's just trying to scare you with talk about lawyers. 

As for the maintenance issues, good luck with it! You can use this as an opportunity to speak to RERA about what maintenance is required on your property from the landlord's end and decide if it's worth picking a fight with him. I would say that for the sake of your deposit, it's probably worth having documented discussions with RERA about the leak so that the landlord can't come back later and pretend you never notified him.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Lots of information on here:

Know Your Rights | An initiative by dubizzle to encourage tenants, buyers, sellers and landlords in the UAE to Know their Rights.


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> You are correct. The landlord missed the 90 day deadline for notifying you of any rent changes. Legally there's nothing he can do now. Even if it was before the deadline, he can only legally increase the rent as per the rental calculator, but based on what you currently pay I'd be surprised if the legal rent increase could be any higher than 5%.


Thanks for your reply. He's saying that the 2-bedroom villa we are renting is a plot which is larger than most 2 bed villa in Springs. And this is true. 
Would the rent committee take the plot size into account or is the rent increase calculation only based on the type of property and the location?

The last thing I want to do is take him to the rent committee and lose the fight having to pay all legal fees. 

I have already sent him an email quoting the law about the 90 days notice but he doesn't seem to care about it, saying he has given me reasonable notice. 

I am planning to write to him officially with registered post saying that we want to renew but that we are not accepting the increase. He's asked me to communicate to his lawyers directly and not too him.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

fsharp said:


> Thanks for your reply. He's saying that the 2-bedroom villa we are renting is a plot which is larger than most 2 bed villa in Springs. And this is true.
> Would the rent committee take the plot size into account or is the rent increase calculation only based on the type of property and the location?
> 
> The last thing I want to do is take him to the rent committee and lose the fight having to pay all legal fees.
> ...


Hi,
The law is firmly on your side.
Your contract is with him - not his lawyers!
He has to follow the 90 day rule - so if he has missed this window - then tough for this year - what he thinks is "reasonable" does not count.
Dont let him bully you - let RERA show him the error of his ways!
Stand firm!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If in doubt, go to RERA and speak with them. If they confirm everything we've said, then politely email the landlord and tell him you've spoken to RERA and quote the applicable laws. Tell him you will have the cheques for the same rental amount ready by the deadline. If he has any problems, then he can go to RERA and let him be the one to file the case. 

Believe me, he'll back away as he knows he cannot win.


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> If in doubt, go to RERA and speak with them. If they confirm everything we've said, then politely email the landlord and tell him you've spoken to RERA and quote the applicable laws. Tell him you will have the cheques for the same rental amount ready by the deadline. If he has any problems, then he can go to RERA and let him be the one to file the case.
> 
> Believe me, he'll back away as he knows he cannot win.


I have quoted the law to him, but he obviously thinks he is above the law. I just spoke to RERA and the Rent Committee. 
The rent increase calculator is irrelevant at this stage as he didn't give sufficient notice. 

Regarding our leaking roof and the AC maintenance he hasn't paid for, the Rent Committee said I can make the repairs and keep the bills. Then I can file a complaint to get the expenses reimbursed.

I'm going to explain all this to him. Why would he want to pay 3.5% of our rent in legal fees if he knows he's gonna loose? I just hope he's just trying to intimidate us and he's not gonna try and move forward.

Let's see...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I will re-confirm what everyone has already said, there is no chance he will come even close to winning a case at the Rent Committee/RERA.

Do not back down and accept any increase or any compromise.

If you do, all you are doing is teaching him that he can get away with disregarding the regulations by being a bully which will have a negative impact on all of his other tenants too.

Now you have the knowledge, you have the responsibility to do something about it.

Also, you should start putting 500 Dhs a month into a savings account as you are never seeing your rental deposit again.


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I will re-confirm what everyone has already said, there is no chance he will come even close to winning a case at the Rent Committee/RERA.
> 
> Do not back down and accept any increase or any compromise.
> 
> ...


I am really not planning to back down, especially after he left us for 4 months or so with a rotten ceiling and damaged plaster all over the living room. 
Next step will be to make him pay for the repairs of the roof. I've been telling him it is in his interest to repair the roof so his property doesn't suffer any more damage in case of rain, but he doesn't care. 

The guy has 50 properties in Dubai. He knows the law. However after stating the law to him by email, he's gonna take advise from his lawyers  I just really hope he doesn't find any loophole...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well first off, if he hasn't done the necessary maintenance repairs then he is in breach of contract! I'd actually be turning around and saying, I'd do the repairs myself and take the cost out the rent - pretty sure RERA might back you on that one.

He's not given the 90 days notice, so he has no right to increase the rent. 

Basically he doesn't have a leg to stand on. Lawyers? Yeah right - they have to go through the rent committee. Call RERA.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

fsharp said:


> However after stating the law to him by email, he's gonna take advise from his lawyers  I just really hope he doesn't find any loophole...


No, he is telling you thats what he will do as a form of intimidation but its entirely toothless as his lawyers would tell him the same thing. He's missed the boat and doesn't have a case.

BTW I don't agree that you will lose your deposit - keep the receipts, keep the correspondence and be prepared to go to court to get your money back.


----------

